
Bill Gates Backs Plan to Surveil the Entire Planet from Space - lsh
https://gizmodo.com/bill-gates-backs-plan-to-surveil-the-entire-planet-from-1825391325?IR=T
======
lsh
"Notably, Gates’ contribution to the project isn’t mentioned, but it should be
obvious. He’s rich, of course, but he’s also well-connected and brings a lot
of global goodwill. The company’s goal is to make money selling its service to
government and enterprise clients ..."

Until reading the article I hadn't really considered it, but now I think it's
inevitable. There are competitors, apparently, already out there in space with
the same intention.

It goes on to list a number of laudable things that could be done with this
technology - watching whale migrations, catching illegal fishers, better
weather forecasting - but that all feels like so much hokey PR. I suspect it
will most likely be used for war and controlling people.

------
noonespecial
Why they could make the _entire planet_ into a great big red light camera!

Think of all of the crime you're committing right now that some data wonk in a
little room will be able to fine you for after this goes online.

Just the speeding tickets alone could fix the national debt! We're saved!
_Hoo-fricken-ray for technology._

------
rajeshmr
This is orwellian and dystopian! Who else thinks so?

